# Bluetooth Cell phone install



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

Here is a how - to - guide I made for anyone that is interested in installing the HCB-30 Bluetooth Kit for our 05 GTO's. I still need to document on how to install the phone buttons, but I haven't ordered the buttons from hunter holden yet. As soon as I get them I'll post instructions. 

Here is the link http://members.cox.net/05gto/interior


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

Can You Order The Bluetooth Thing Direct From Holden Along With The Button?


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

no just the buttons. The Bluetooth kit was bought off of Ebay.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

Cool Thanks Thats Funny They Will Sell The Button But Not The Kit I'm Going To Get A Bluetooth Phone Today Just For Use In The Gto How Long Does The Button Take To Come In?


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

Nice post - sounds like an excellent project as I already have a bluetooth phone.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Excellent, Chris!

I've just ordered the HCB-30 kit and the buttons from Hunter Holden...great timing!!!

Thank you!


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

I Can't Seem To Find A Way To Order The Phone Button How Did You Guys Get One?


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

GNX231 said:


> I Can't Seem To Find A Way To Order The Phone Button How Did You Guys Get One?


Qty 1 - Bezel acsry sw - P/N# 92111641 trim kit
Qty 2 - Phone switch - P/N# 92172330 phone buttons
Qty 1 - Cover acsry sw - P/N# 92111637

This is what you are going to need.

Contact Info for Sean Beatty
Hunter Holden 
603 Victoria Road 
Ryde NSW 2112 
www.hunterholden.com.au 

(02) 8878 7878 Main 
(02) 8878 7869 Direct 
(02) 8878 9519 Fax 
[email protected]


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thank You


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

This great..! I'm on my second Bluetooth phone now. Had a T616 now have a razr V3..! Can't wait to start using it with the radio..! Should be awesome..!

Thanks... arty:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

chrbut said:


> Contact Info for Sean Beatty
> Hunter Holden
> 603 Victoria Road
> Ryde NSW 2112
> www.hunterholden.com.au


I can vouch for Sean at Hunter Holden-- he's a really good guy.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

w00t! Got the HCB-30 today. I also went for the HCE-16 Advanced Music Mute...gonna see if I can get that to work as well.

Waiting on the switches from Hunter Holden.


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

Groucho said:


> w00t! Got the HCB-30 today. I also went for the HCE-16 Advanced Music Mute...gonna see if I can get that to work as well.
> 
> Waiting on the switches from Hunter Holden.


You shouldn't need the Advanced Music Mute. The Stock Headunit will automatically mute the Radio for you. Anyways, I just spoke with Sean today and he told me that he was shipping my switches out this afternoon. He also said he was shipping out those phone switches all over the US.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

chrbut said:


> You shouldn't need the Advanced Music Mute. The Stock Headunit will automatically mute the Radio for you.


Ah...OK..will return that for credit.

Thx Sarge!


----------



## skier757 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi,

I am very eager to attempt this install. I have a Moto V600 and love my blue tooth headset, but having a fully integrated system in the car would be very cool.

I hate to ask a stupid question, but are the phone switches you are talking about the ones that are mounted just behind the T/C switch on the console? I have also seen someone using Holden phone switches that attach to the steering wheel rim somehow, but it does not look as cool and built in the car in my opinion.

Also, if you do not mind my asking, what kind of budget are you talking a bout for all the parts?

Thanks,

Brooks.


----------



## Alpine (Apr 11, 2005)

I looked at Your directions on how to install the hcb-30 kit. Question, isn't there a microphone in the dash on the right side of the steering wheel? If so, can it be used?


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

Alpine said:


> I looked at Your directions on how to install the hcb-30 kit. Question, isn't there a microphone in the dash on the right side of the steering wheel? If so, can it be used?


No there isn't a mic in there. I believe the Monaros have one in there for there bluetooth setup, but I know some proplr on the other forum that tried putting a mic in there and they said the person on the other end of the line heard a lot of engine noise.


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

skier757 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very eager to attempt this install. I have a Moto V600 and love my blue tooth headset, but having a fully integrated system in the car would be very cool.
> 
> ...


yes the ones behind the T/C. You're probably gonna look at a $160 budget. The phone buttons come to $55 USD and the Bluetooth HCB-30 is about $90 off Ebay.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Chris-- any chance on a how-to with the Holden buttons? they should be here any day now and I'm probably gonna try to do an install next weekend...

Thanks!!!


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Hey Chris-- any chance on a how-to with the Holden buttons? they should be here any day now and I'm probably gonna try to do an install next weekend...
> 
> Thanks!!!


Definatley, I'm sure my holden buttons were shipped the same day with yours. Sean told me that he shipped them Monday evening, and it should be 6 - 7 days. So hopefully I'll have them Monday or Tuesday, and if that's the case then I'll post a How-To by Wednesday. I need to get these buttons done before this weekend. We're having a Goat Meet this weekend, at "GTO'S Bar and Grill" in Griffin, GA and some of the guys would like to see the install.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

chrbut said:


> Definatley, I'm sure my holden buttons were shipped the same day with yours. Sean told me that he shipped them Monday evening, and it should be 6 - 7 days. So hopefully I'll have them Monday or Tuesday, and if that's the case then I'll post a How-To by Wednesday. I need to get these buttons done before this weekend. We're having a Goat Meet this weekend, at "GTO'S Bar and Grill" in Griffin, GA and some of the guys would like to see the install.



Thanks!


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

*Bluetooth Buttons*

Okay Guys, for those of you that are interested, I'm about half way done with the Holden Phone Button install. I spent about 6 hours yesterday messing around with these buttons. I wish I had a guide at that point. I was about to pull my hair out. I did a few mistakes along the way, so thats why it took me forever. First Think I did was wire the switches wrong. Then I opened up the switch to replace the light bulbs with LED's and I couldn't put the switch together correctly. GUYS DO NOT TAKE THE SWITCHES APART. DON'T BE AN IDIOT LIKE ME. There is a simple method to change the lightbulbs. all you have to do is unscrew the plastic housing that holds the lightbulb in. THAT SIMPLE! 

Well, I got the switches installed, but I need to remove the center console totally to install them correctly, they're sitting kinda loose and crooked right not. Hopefully I'll finish the install this evening and have some pictures and instructions posted for you by tomorrow.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

How many people here would be interested in me stocking the switches? If I did it locally (in the U.S.) I could sell them for 15% over cost. What do you guys think? :cheers


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

i would be into that


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

how would you be able to get them? I tried ordering those switches through the local pontiac part dept. and they said that they couldn't get them. If you are able to get them, make sure you also get plug and pins that connect into the switch, along with the Bezel Assy, and Switch Cover.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a call into Gm for availability, they'll call me back tomorrow I'm sure. I'll keep ya'll posted!! :cheers


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Me too, I would definatly be buying a set if you stocked them.


----------



## blackonblack (Jan 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> How many people here would be interested in me stocking the switches? If I did it locally (in the U.S.) I could sell them for 15% over cost. What do you guys think? :cheers


Do it - gotta be cheaper than odering from down under!


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

Finally Finished Up the Install of the HCB-30 Bluetooth Car Kit and the Holden Phone Buttons.

Follow this link
http://members.cox.net/05gto/interior.htm

Hope this is informative for you guys.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

chrbut said:


> Finally Finished Up the Install of the HCB-30 Bluetooth Car Kit and the Holden Phone Buttons.
> 
> Follow this link
> http://members.cox.net/05gto/interior.htm
> ...



You, sir, are a GOD. :cheers 

Looking forward to the schematics...that is far too slick! :cool


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

i was wondering your photo's show the phone buttons infront of the tc button and there are two the photo from holden shows the phone button next to the tc also what is the blank button next to the tc in your pics for


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

The one phone button is for Holden's Bluetooth Kit, which there has been some debate whether or not it would work in our cars. The Kit I installed is an aftermarket Sony Bluetooth Car Kit. The original Control Panel had a "Make call" and "End Call" Buttons. I didn't want aftermarket buttons, so I got two holden buttons to take place of them. I basically wanted to go with the stock look. The blank buttons is Nothing - I guess you can call it a space filler or dead button. It doesn't move or do anything.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

ok that makes sense so has anyone tried to install the facory bluetooth kit


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

GNX231 said:


> ok that makes sense so has anyone tried to install the facory bluetooth kit


Don't know, I don't think people want to spend $300 to just find out if something works or not.


----------



## DaJudge (May 7, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> How many people here would be interested in me stocking the switches? If I did it locally (in the U.S.) I could sell them for 15% over cost. What do you guys think? :cheers



Did you decide if you will stock these?

Thanks

Does Holden have a button that could be used in the 4th spot for a garage door opener?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Crap. Just found out yesterday that I need to order in the phone connector from Michigan....so no install today.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Did you decide if you were going to stock the buttons. I am going to do the install in a week or two and am getting ready to order the buttons.


----------



## roade (Sep 13, 2005)

*bluetooth*

hi,
the links from bluetooth phone post wont work.
could you send me diagrams,pics,etc...
my email is:
[email protected]


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

UPDATE:
New Site for Bluetooth System

Http://gtohq.atspace.com

Then click on how-to on the top banner and take it from there.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

The only thing I can get is the connector (92143075) and the six pins that go in it..... GM NA can't get the phone buttons or bezel, go figure. :willy:


----------



## MIC1008 (Oct 25, 2004)

what about organizing a group purchase? maybe we could get a discount for buying in quantity.


----------



## Metric (Sep 15, 2005)

Alpine said:


> I looked at Your directions on how to install the hcb-30 kit. Question, isn't there a microphone in the dash on the right side of the steering wheel? If so, can it be used?


That's where the cabin Temp. sensor is on Munro's and other Holdens that 
have climate control.

Cya


----------



## matthegel (Jul 11, 2007)

I just ordered a set of buttons and a bezel for my car and I ordered a spare set of buttons and a spare bezel, the rest of the parts can be purchased from the dealership (cover and the phone connector) if anyone is interested PM me.


----------

